# Mineralize skinfinish... not my shade?



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 2, 2009)

hai all!
i'm sure this isn't just a WOC issue, but i figured this would be the best place to ask:

i'm NW50 and i use MAC's Mineralize Skinfinish in Deep Dark (the "natural" one).
i work two jobs almost every day and by the second one, my skin is shinier than a Burger King patty. so, to touch it up, i use oil sheets and brush on the skinfinish. i used to just use the studio fix pressed powder, but i felt that was too heavy for touch-ups. 

lately, i've been noticing that my skin looks red after applying the skinfinish-- terracotta, if you will. i thought it was the bathroom's harsh lighting, but i noticed just today that in my own bathroom at home my face color did change. i don't know if it's a result of my skin being oily and changing the color, or if the skinfinish itself-- however meant for darker complexions-- was not meant for my shade. 

if any of that made sense, i was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this and/or has any recommendations of what i could use  instead.

thanks in advance, and have a nice day


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jun 2, 2009)

The Mineralize definitely gives that "glow" to the skin. If you're naturally oily I would try just touching up with Blot powder, pressed. See if that does the trick.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 2, 2009)

They really give me a Terracotta color too after several hours...I use the MAC transparent powder and it works well for me...and I keep Blot Powder in Dark in my purse ...But I don't really have oily skin...but when I am out in the heat it does keep my mu set pretty well...


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_They really give me a Terracotta color too after several hours...I use the MAC transparent powder and it works well for me...and I keep Blot Powder in Dark in my purse ...But I don't really have oily skin...but when I am out in the heat it does keep my mu set pretty well..._

 
thanks, i will definitely have to try a blot powder then.
in south florida heat and humidity, there's no such thing as "set" makeup... at least for me anyway


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 2, 2009)

try Texas on for heat baby!!! I'm right there with ya!!!


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Jun 2, 2009)

I live in south florida too and wear MSF in Deep Dark as my foundation sometimes. I found that its better to use blot powder for touch ups or to combat the oil. You can still see the glow left by the MSF even when you use the blot powder for touch ups.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep, I know what you are talking about.  The darker MSFs have more orange/red in them and when your skin gets oily it REALLY comes out.  It's a pain in the ass really.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nonchalantbeaut* 

 
_I live in south florida too and wear MSF in Deep Dark as my foundation sometimes. I found that its better to use blot powder for touch ups or to combat the oil. You can still see the glow left by the MSF even when you use the blot powder for touch ups._

 
 Same with me. I'm an NC45/50 and I too where the blot powder in Deep Dark. Then applying the MSF on top of that really helps. It keeps the oily shine at bay, and keeps the healthy glow.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 3, 2009)

NW45 and I too use deep dark msfn and I avoid it because when my oiliness kicks in and I'm wearing this it looks weird... greasy and orange at the same time lol. But I agree that blot powder is the best for touchup and studio fix is okay too. My blot powder compact(s) tend to shatter (3 times) in my bag...


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 3, 2009)

I can't address the oiliness problem, but when I went to get my MSF Natural the MA gave me Dark (I'm NW45/NC50) and told me Deep-Dark would be too red for me.  Maybe the actual color itself is too red.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 3, 2009)

^I'm NW45/NC50 depending on the product. MSF Natural in Deep Dark is my "summertime" colour. It definitely makes me more red/terracotta but that is perfect for summer. Normally I wear the Dark Shade.

Perhaps you could try the Mac Mineralize Powder Foundation? I use it every day and it's wonderful on me. If you are having trouble with oiliness under your powder products I highly recommend the new Mac Refined Zone. It really helps keep the oil to a minimum and only minimum blotting is needed during the day


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 9, 2009)

I have super oily skin, I use blot papers, to keep oil at bay, and now seeing that MSFs might make my face shiner, I might pass, and plus I don't like carrying around makeup in my pocketbook..


----------



## amber_j (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with all the comments above. I use MSFN Deep Dark and use the P&P transparent powder on top. During the day I use blotting sheets to control any shine.

It might help to wash your brush more often or to use a different brush after 2 or 3 days if you don't already do so. I find on the 3rd and 4th day, my MSFN looks more red if I'm still using the same brush. I think this might be due to of the build-up of powder and oils in the brush, which then oxidise and give the fresh powder a red hue. But I'm no expert so I might be wrong.


----------

